
Facebook is testing a LinkedIn-like ‘Professional Skills’ section - joeyespo
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2013/09/08/facebook-has-quietly-added-a-linkedin-like-professional-skills-section-to-user-profiles/
======
codecrusade
interesting-Focus versus UX game

